# Art > Art & Art History >  Post your daily favourite painting/artist for sharing or discussion

## cacian

there may be one favourite and there many that you just can't chose so why not post it to share with others and discuss

I start (not sure how to post pictures without to clean on the link to show)

----------


## Dreamwoven

Van Gough, impressionist Dutch painter

----------


## cacian

> Van Gough, impressionist Dutch painter


do you have one painting in mind you could post here?

----------


## Dreamwoven

Sunflowers.

----------

